# New 200SX On The Block...



## 200SX IN DADE (Jan 9, 2005)

YoO Watz Good I Would Just Like 2 Say Whuddup.

To Start Off Wit I Have A 200SX SE 1997 New
No Problems Runz Nice Itz A 16Valve V6 Twin Cam
1.6Liter ,Wing, With A/C, And A System, No Modz But.. I Found
Something Out About My Car.. It Drives On "N" Instead Of Drive..
Crazy huh?? But i Found Out Why. My 200SX Use To Be A Manual..
Crazy But Tru They Swtich'd back To Automatic But.. It Still Has The Manual Feats And Power


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

a V6 200sx??? datz hott yoOO!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

hahaha a V6 inline 4, you crack me up.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

if its a v6 y does it onlu have 16 valve it sould be 24 valve and only 1.6 come on now u make me geek :loser:


----------



## 200SX IN DADE (Jan 9, 2005)

*Word*

Yeah Ma Bad lol I Had A Typo Its A 4 . Yo Any 1 From Miami?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

some pictures would b nice

why does it say blue bird 97 ser? if u own a 1.6 se?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

This cannot be real. If it is, I've gotta see this one. 
A V6, 16 valve, 200SX SE that's a "bluebird SE-R"? Good one. :showpics:


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

I gotta see some pics too,....im still sort of new, though my curiousity is def. getting the best of me in seeing this SE-R.. :showpics:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe his car is blue, so he thinks its blue bird ..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

got a laugh out of me

sounds mad tyte yo fo shizzle !!idiot!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

200SX IN DADE said:


> I Found
> Something Out About My Car.. It Drives On "N" Instead Of Drive..
> Crazy huh?? But i Found Out Why. My 200SX Use To Be A Manual..
> Crazy But Tru They Swtich'd back To Automatic But.. It Still Has The Manual Feats And Power



ahahahahaha. i hope you're not serious. how does a car with a manual trans drive in N? and name some "feats" (im assuimg thats features) that your car still has from its manual life. 

its nice to see humor outsite of OT


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i got a headache from trying to read all that damn ebonics.........english has gone to shit nowadays, BTW do you think you could get some pics up of your "mad tyte" pimp ride?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> ahahahahaha. i hope you're not serious. how does a car with a manual trans drive in N? and name some "feats" (im assuimg thats features) that your car still has from its manual life.
> 
> its nice to see humor outsite of OT


re-read what he said. He has a man-auto swap. I was able to make that out at least.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200SX IN DADE said:


> Yeah Ma Bad lol I Had A Typo Its A 4 . Yo Any 1 From Miami?


V4's are very rare....................you have an inline four my friend :thumbup: 
oh and bb code owns you (sig lol) any who welcome to nf.com


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> re-read what he said.


no, you re-read what he said.
"it drives on 'N' instead of 'drive'" 
he found out why: 
"because it use to be a manual"

how does that make sense?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> no, you re-read what he said.
> "it drives on 'N' instead of 'drive'"
> he found out why:
> "because it use to be a manual"
> ...


He said it drives in N because he found out it used to be a manual, it now has an automatic. Meaning they did a shitty install and instead of driving on D it drives on N. 

Man, punctuation and proper grammer goes a long way on a forum with only text and pictures. :thumbup: In the members ride forum, people usually post pictures. I wouldnt mind seeing some myself.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*WOW!!*

How old is this kid


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

CLOSED!! To much BS!


----------

